# Is this a sign of trouble



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

My wife is a Nubian fan
I am a Lamacha supporter.
today my wife said she thought we should have just lamacha's

This is just too good too be true

Um is she getting ready to leave me??:worried:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

fivemoremiles said:


> My wife is a Nubian fan
> I am a Lamacha supporter.
> today my wife said she thought we should have just lamacha's
> 
> ...


onder::laugh:

He has nubians.......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:-D nah, your safe......lamanchas just won her over...they do that...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She realized how obnoxious Nubians will be with their incessant screaming!!! 

LaManchas are just absolute dolls (as long as they have gopher ears, not elf ears :-D)


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Our buck is half Nubian and I can vouch for his screaming. I have to tell him to shut up often. Nubians are really pretty but I'm slowly being won over by how many people tell me that LaManchas have such nice personalities.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's funny!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

I want a couple of Lamanchas but my wonderful Wife was leaning toward Nubians until we had dinner awhile back at friends that raise them. It only took a few minutes there and she said "I changed my mind - we need to get LaManchas"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

We love all goats, but our 2 nubians are very special to us - and they are our quietest goats except for oberhasli Willy. The nubians lived up to their reputation for screaming until they reached about 2 years old, now they don't make a peep, honest! Now the pygmies, my gosh they don't stop! We don't have any Lamanchas - yet - but the ones we have met have had great personalities.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

this is getting really scary she now wants us to go to Washington 4 hours away and buy two Lamancha does from an outstanding breeder. A national ADGA winner type outstanding. says that we can use the money we were going to use to go to the ADGA Boise convention

ya know its like Invasion of the body snatchers type of weird


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just go with it!


----------



## Mike_CHS (Mar 25, 2015)

Just make sure you two get a signed joint custody form before you buy them. :grin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! Too funny!!!

Lucky*Star? Beautiful animals!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> She realized how obnoxious Nubians will be with their incessant screaming!!!
> 
> LaManchas are just absolute dolls (as long as they have gopher ears, not elf ears :-D)


Why only gopher ears and not elf ears? We don't have laManchas in Australia, but I do breed mini elf goats...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, what's not cute about elf ears??


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Personally I love them haha


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Those ears are a hoot!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She may not be getting ready to leave you , but if the LaMancha bug hasn't caught up to her yet , i would sleep with on eye open , just saying :thumb:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How could you not love this face ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Or this one!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Caption "Do I have a booger??? :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> LaManchas are just absolute dolls (as long as they have gopher ears, not elf ears )


I love the elf ears...my goats love for me to play with them...they are so sweet!!  Course I love the gopher ears too....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Or this one!
> View attachment 99680


Hey that's my Baby Hal 
I remember taking that picture , i was ecstatic i caught her in the act of being her adorable hysterical self , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

LaManchas ears are soooo addictive , lol.....I love them all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Caption "Do I have a booger??? :lol:


:ROFL:



Trickyroo said:


> Hey that's my Baby Hal


Heheh!!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh I couldnt imagine life without my loud, long eared babies. Nubians and Mini Nubians are by far my favorites.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, the long eared ones _do_ make cool airplane ear goats :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Love all the pics.... To the OP, I'm guessing it's not a sign of trouble your thinking. I'm guessing you'll be over run with goats soon....Nubians and Lamanchas


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I love them!!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

we just got back from Washington 
when we saw the first munchy doeling I told my wife I don't want her you can have her. 
my wife said I do not want her either.
the second doeling came out of the pen and I said I will keep her. My wife said there is only one problem she is mine.
this is so much fun
we brought hers home


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

fivemoremiles said:


> we just got back from Washington
> when we saw the first munchy doeling I told my wife I don't want her you can have her.
> my wife said I do not want her either.
> the second doeling came out of the pen and I said I will keep her. My wife said there is only one problem she is mine.
> ...


Well , that didn't take long for her to get bit by the Manchi bug :stars:

So......where's our pictures of the little darling ?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Only bringing one doeling home turned out to be a real plus
As I was looking over the rest of the yearlings I pointed out two that I said I would buy and was promptly told they were her best doelings they were not for sale.
so I asked if she was going to breed then this year. she was so I reserved a doeling kid from both does next spring.
I want every one to know these two kids are MINE!!



i hope


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You got a good eye  How exciting to be waiting for those doelings ! 
Thats great 
Noted , they are yours........but only up until they are born , then they're hers :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No no,until they're paid for :ROFL:


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I have two adopted LaManchas, and not sure if it's goats in general or the breed, but the last three mornings they've started gently knocking on the front door when they'd like me to come out and give them attention. I have seven indoor dogs, so ignoring the goats at the door is impossible, lol. Even if they wake at 0500. I've had them for two weeks, and tried, quite successfully obviously, to win affection using honey nut cheerios. Lovely affectionate silent goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am total pro lamanchas!! I raise boers and we don't want to speak about the amount of lamanchas I have......but seriously I haven't had a loud Nubian yet!! My beloved nanny the Nubian was only loud when we called for her, she was like a dog, and now I decided to get another last year and I swore sandy didn't even have a voice till kidding time lol.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I have one Lamancha and I hate her. She is beautiful and from a fantastic milk line but she is such a meanie. Unfortunately out of three mancha I have owned only one was sweet. The other was even worse than my yearling meanie pants.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have to agree that lamancha are assertive in the herd but don't think it is meanness it is assertiveness.
when it comes to milking and trimming there feet they are sweethearts


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bree_6293 said:


> Why only gopher ears and not elf ears? We don't have laManchas in Australia, but I do breed mini elf goats...





goathiker said:


> Yeah, what's not cute about elf ears??


That little flop of skin just really creeps me out for some reason! And takes away from their elegant faces!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol ^^


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Um, they have no ears...that is enough to creep me out. however, look at the two cuties born where I work yesterday


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

Trickyroo you are right about that!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I used to be creeped out by the no ears thing, but their personalities more than make up for it


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My little Jillybug is just the most adorable , squishable little thing in the world , and those tiny ears are just adorable


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

rebelINny said:


> Um, they have no ears...that is enough to creep me out. however, look at the two cuties born where I work yesterday


----------

